# How to make really crispy fried pork or chicken?



## yeokt (Dec 31, 2006)

I am new to the forum. Like to explore into some home cook chinese cantonese favourite, sweet sour pork. Does any know how to make really crispy fried pork or chicken?


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Batter (cornstarch and soy sauce) and deep fry. Be sure that the oil is hot enough, about 360F.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

I use a variety of methods. Sometimes I simply dust the meat pieces with corn starch. Other times I use a mixture of corn starch and water to make a very thin batter. The corn starch and soy sauce method works too but I prefer not to use it because I prefer use less salt when I can.
Your deep fryer will work fine but, if you have one, I think it's more fun to use the wok. Once you get the "feel" of judging the temperature of the wok and don't overload it the results for frying crispy foods are spectacular.


----------



## andcalliope (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's one of my favorite recipes 

Ingredients

1 Tbs. cornstarch
1 Tbs. soy sauce
1 lb. boneless pork, cut into 1-inch cubes 
2 Tbs. vegetable oil
2 carrots, thinly sliced
1 onion, chunked
1 green bell pepper, chunked
1 C. sweet and sour sauce
1 8 oz. can pineapple chunks, drained 

Directions

Blend cornstarch and soy sauce in small bowl; stir in pork until well coated. Brown pork in hot oil in Dutch oven or large skillet over medium-high heat. Stir in 1/4 C. water. Cover and simmer 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Stir carrots, onion, bell pepper and sweet and sour sauce into pork mixture. Simmer, covered, 10 minutes longer, stirring frequently. Add pineapple; cook and stir only until chunks are heated through. 

Yield: 4 servings

Compliments of Recipe4Living


----------



## myplaceoryours (Nov 20, 2006)

But it doesn't appear that this recipe would produce a "crispy" result.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

My aunt uses a very thin coating of starch (flour or corn I'm not sure, I'll need to ask) as opposed to a more batter-like coating to make a slightly unorthodox sweet and sour pork. It doesn't have the crispiness of a battered fish, per se, but more of a very thin outer coating. The pork is deep fried until cooked then cooked in a sauce consisting of ketchup, white vinegar and sugar (I'd add a pinch of salt too).

The key to crispiness is to stir fry the pork immediately after frying and to eat it as soon as the sauce has coated the pork.


----------

